# Was the breastfeeding ettiquette thread here?



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't remember. This one is floating around the internet. It made me chuckle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LURZqBig734&app=desktop

Ok I readily admit I a bored. What do you think?


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

That video went viral on facebook through this link:

4 Reasons Women Should NEVER Breastfeed In Public ? Best Public Service Announcement EVER! | Jiggy Mom

I saw it all over the different mom groups and love that video.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Very funny! Thanks for posting.


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

Women shouldn't breastfeed. There is such a thing as baby formula. And I completely don't care for the nutrient argument. Hide those udders ladies!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

alltheprettyflowers said:


> Women shouldn't breastfeed. There is such a thing as baby formula. And I completely don't care for the nutrient argument. Hide those udders ladies!!!


You are entitled to your opinion.

Thank goodness most women do care about the nutrient argument.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Funny video!

Wanna bet this will be another thread that goes south? :|


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

alltheprettyflowers said:


> Women shouldn't breastfeed. There is such a thing as baby formula. And I completely don't care for the nutrient argument. Hide those udders ladies!!!


Who are you? Cranky much?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> Who are you? Cranky much?


It's nothing a nipple in his mouth in public wouldn't cure.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Cletus said:


> It's nothing a nipple in his mouth in public wouldn't cure.


Her. But I concur.

FWIW, I suspect she was being sarcastic... but I could be wrong.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Are you talking about this thread?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/family-parenting-forums/272889-breast-feeding-ethics.html


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

YAh.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

alltheprettyflowers said:


> Women shouldn't breastfeed. There is such a thing as baby formula. And I completely don't care for the nutrient argument. Hide those udders ladies!!!


Well, considering your view on pregnancy, childbirth, and children in general, this really doesn't surprise me.


----------

